# Basic Beginner's Knot(s)



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

What FEW knots would you use if you could only use those few.
I think I would go with either the pallomar or the world's fair knot - for everything from hooks to snaps, etc.
I guess you'd need the arbor knot for attaching line to the reel.
Finally, if you're working with shock leaders, I'd go with the uni-knot (to uni-knot). (Could the uni-knot be a cheap man's snell knot as well??) Or the Leader Knot.

Again, the goal is to keep it as simple as possible....

You're thoughts??


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Arbor knot the reel

Albright to join lines together

Palomer for terminial tackle connections

Improved Cinch for instances when Palomer is unpractical. 

Uni Snell knot for hook to leader connections

The double uni knot is great knot, i just never learned to tie it yet. Going to give it a whirl this spring and summer, so my opinion of the albright knot might be changing in a couple months.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Absolutely:
Overhand Knot
Uni (to Uni)
(Improved) Cinch

Important:
Uni Snell
Dropper Loop/Improved Dropper Loop

Good to Know:
Albright
Bimini Twist
Blood Knot
Double Surgeon's Loop
Arbor Knot
Leader Knot
Palomar

Just Showing Off:
Perfection Loop
Nail Knot


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

okimavich said:


> Absolutely:
> Overhand Knot
> Uni (to Uni)
> (Improved) Cinch
> ...


You forgot to add...

Uber-Knot-Master:
Trilene Knot in 300lb mono
Erwin Knot
San Diego Loop


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

emjay said:


> What FEW knots would you use if you could only use those few.
> I think I would go with either the pallomar or the world's fair knot - for everything from hooks to snaps, etc.
> I guess you'd need the arbor knot for attaching line to the reel.
> Finally, if you're working with shock leaders, I'd go with the uni-knot (to uni-knot). (Could the uni-knot be a cheap man's snell knot as well??) Or the Leader Knot.
> ...


One topic to stay away from on this board is knots  everyone likes to show off their knowledge. For simplicity I would learn the following:

Palomar Knot: Very strong and good for terminal tackle and can be used for snelling

Uni knot/ Uni to Uni Knot: Uni to Uni can be used for joining shock leader to main line for small fish. If you are venturing into large fish territory I would take the time to learn a better main line to shock line knot set ( I use spider hitch to a bristol knot ) don;t worry about that now.

Dropper loop and Surgeons knot: You can make a double drop rig real quick with 20-40lb test with these two knots. Use the surgeons knot for the top and bottom and dropper loops for the hook attachments.

This should get you going


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

That's why I suggested these three for essential. 

Overhand Knot
Uni (to Uni)
(Improved) Cinch

You can get away with a lot of situations with just the uni (and it's variants) and the cinch knots. The dropper would be good, but typically a new fisherman will start out with presnelled hooks and prefabbed rigs (top/bottom). If you don't know the overhand knot, you must have been wearing velcro strap shoes all your life  

From there, it's just practice and learning what you need for other types of rigs and situations. Learn as many as you want or dare.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> You forgot to add...
> 
> Uber-Knot-Master:
> Trilene Knot in 300lb mono
> ...


No, I didn't forget a category. If you look closely, there was the "Just Showing Off" category. 

Let's not overwhelm someone who is new(er) to the hobby, shall we?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually, cygnus-X1 is right. Pick three good knots, and practice to tie them well. Sit down with a spool of line and practice until it turns out right every time. A _well tied_ "simple" knot _tied quickly_ is usually better than a sloppily tied "advanced" knot, or a well tied "advanced" knot that takes 20 minutes. I used a clinch knot and clinch knot only for the first 15 years or so of my fishing life. :redface:


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*It never ceases to amaze me*

the knowledge and willingness to share on this board. Thanks for the input, and for helping me see maybe I have learned a little something over the last 3 years.
I know my post # is low, but if there is actually something I can share that will help, I'm glad to do it.
Otherwise, I try to learn, and live to fish another day...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

spider hitch, easy to learn and works like a charm


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

First real knot I learned that I still use for just about all line to tackle connections is the trilene knot.

Use droppers to make rigs and albrights for line to line shockers etc. Snell fishfinders.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*hell*

i don't know about you guys, but i have to practice my knots almost every year I would stick to easy knots.....Uni-knot being one of them, because this knot can be used to do about anything. And it strong and easy to tie, even in the dark....There are also alot of sites on the internet, that show you step by step. How to tie some knots www.animatedknots.com is one good site, but there is also a book called "Baits Rigs&Tackle" has all kinds of great info on almost everything...Knots,baits, hooks, everything....I enjoy the book and i am alway going back and reading up on things......Keep every thing simple while you are learning...And also test all your knots before you go out and try them...


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Palomar (fast to tie, strong)
Uni (easy to tie, very versatile)
Surgeon's (for dropper rigs)

Any beginner can learn those and tie like a pro in 5 minutes.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

As far as fishing knots go I would choose
1. Uni (line to line)(line to hook)
2. Polamer (line to hook)
3. Arbor (line to reel)
4. King sling(loop)
5. snell


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If your just beginning you dont need to know all the knots that are out there. You only need to learn just one or two to get started. 

My one choice would be the uni knot so that the angler in question could tie a swivel or some other lure or fisher type to the main line.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

emjay said:


> What FEW knots would you use if you could only use those few.
> I think I would go with either the pallomar or the world's fair knot - for everything from hooks to snaps, etc.
> I guess you'd need the arbor knot for attaching line to the reel.
> Finally, if you're working with shock leaders, I'd go with the uni-knot (to uni-knot). (Could the uni-knot be a cheap man's snell knot as well??) Or the Leader Knot.
> ...


Go to Walmarts and go in the fishing section. They have 5 or 6 sheets (protected in Plastic) that show the types of fish, leaders, and knots. I have the set and it stays in my tackle box.

JC


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

For a shocker a double or triple surgeons and a no name/ bristol knot can be learned in a matter or minutes.

Although more complicated, a nail knot can be extremely versitile and can do anything a uni can do, and more.....IMHO


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*So, without causing an uproar,*

It seems like if you could have ONLY ONE knot, it would be the uni:

Uni to tie the line to the spool 
Uni to tie on terminal tackle  
Uni to snell (or otherwise attach) hooks
Uni (to uni) to attach shock leaders

This is just a concept, practically, three or so knots really get you started...

Is "uni" short for universal by chance??


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Glad you mentioned the nail,*



TreednNC said:


> For a shocker a double or triple surgeons and a no name/ bristol knot can be learned in a matter or minutes.
> 
> Although more complicated, a nail knot can be extremely versitile and can do anything a uni can do, and more.....IMHO


I've been concerned using a nail to join mono line to mono leader. Does it really hold - seems like it would slip.

i see how it works well for flyline leader, but the stuff is kinda soft...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

if you can only learn one knot, the UNI is the best one. It can be used to attach terminal tackle, two back to back to join lines together, and to attach to the arbor


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Yep*



emjay said:


> It seems like if you could have ONLY ONE knot, it would be the uni:
> 
> Uni to tie the line to the spool
> Uni to tie on terminal tackle
> ...


Pretty much can use it for everthing.

I use it for attaching line to the spool.

I use it for terminal tackle. (I use a nail Knot now with a nail knot tool)

And I use the uni to attach lines to each other.

Great knot. Its easy to tie and is usefull for everthing.



> Is "uni" short for universal by chance??


considering it means one I guess so. you can use that ONE knot for everthing


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nailknot,surgeon's loop,and no-name... All three easy to tie,and you can make 99.9% what you need,snell hooks,make bottom rigs,join two lines together,and tie on terminal tackle. If I only had three,those are the ones I'd choose... jmo

PS,not downing the uni,imo,it's the best single knot out there,cause it has so many uses.. That being said,I like the nailknot better when snelling hooks.. It can do the same things as a uni,cause it's "first cousin" to a uni.. imo


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Im a light tackle guy and I like surf rods too so you can see why a couple of these knots could be important for these situations 

knots I prefer: 

the palomor knot for terminal tackle 

the nail knot which is a fly knot for 
a shock leader it is a very smooth knot with good resistance

and the albright knot for regular leaders for livebait even shock leaders too


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

emjay said:


> It seems like if you could have ONLY ONE knot, it would be the uni:
> 
> Uni to tie the line to the spool
> Uni to tie on terminal tackle
> ...


It works perfect for all of the above situations. And it is a 100% knot.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Nailknot,surgeon's loop,and no-name... All three easy to tie,and you can make 99.9% what you need,snell hooks,make bottom rigs,join two lines together,and tie on terminal tackle. If I only had three,those are the ones I'd choose... jmo
> 
> PS,not downing the uni,imo,it's the best single knot out there,cause it has so many uses.. That being said,I like the nailknot better when snelling hooks.. It can do the same things as a uni,cause it's "first cousin" to a uni.. imo



Emjay....if you dont listen to any other advise on here listen to DD. He's THE Knot Man. His stuff is tried and true and brought many a fish to the planks and beach and boat.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*So I've still go this question about the nail knot*

for joining shock leader to main line. Do you use back to back nail knots, or just a single nail knot of the main line onto the shocker (which is what i've seen on fly fishing set-ups). I tried a single main line mono nail onto a mono leader, and it just slips off...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

jettypark28 said:


> i don't know about you guys, but i have to practice my knots almost every year


I always forget how to tie the Palmar. Don't have trouble with any of the others I tie. 

Just that one.

Been thinkin' of switchin' it to a doubled up uni.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGL2aD9q-cE


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

emjay said:


> for joining shock leader to main line. Do you use back to back nail knots, or just a single nail knot of the main line onto the shocker (which is what i've seen on fly fishing set-ups). I tried a single main line mono nail onto a mono leader, and it just slips off...



correct me if im wrong guys....but with the doubled line (Triple surgeons, spider hitch etc) leave the loop longer and tie a nail around the shockerleader with it and a nail around the loop with the shock leader.....not sure exactly....chime in on this Neil or Jeff


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> correct me if im wrong guys....but with the doubled line (Triple surgeons, spider hitch etc) leave the loop longer and tie a nail around the shockerleader with it and a nail around the loop with the shock leader.....not sure exactly....chime in on this Neil or Jeff


I confuse easy. 

I'm not sure you got the knot right or not. :beer: 

I think ya got it right, though. 

Let me TRY and explain.

First I double the main line with a bimini or spider. I make this loop much longer than needed. (This works for me since I don't use a no-name. A longer loop is easier to work with, and if you're tyin' a uni or nail the length won't matter.)

I then make a four turn nail knot with the loop. Next I slide the shock leader inside the loops before I cinch it. 

After the nail is tight against the schock, I grab the small end of the shock. Now I tie a three turn nail knot with the shock leader around the loop.

Then I wet the knots with a little spit and cinch by pulling both "main" lines until the two nail knots butt up against each other.

Got that? I think I confused myself.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks...thats how I thought it worked....and how come you didnt reply to my PM? lol


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I just*

like to refresh my knot tying skills Its not that i forget, but more that i am always trying to tie something new.....and change it up some by testing it.....Like with 'Braid' i found that some knots not tie right will cut the line in a heartbeat For me the Uni-knot is almost like a nobrainer....for shelling hooks it hold just as good as anything else and easy to tie. I been working on the "Bimini" twist this winter with braid and mono. And i really like how strong it is, only thing is it's a handful when you are trying to tie a long one.....and thats where the uni-knot comes into play...If you are fishing in the dark off some rocks, and need to tie a knot. The uni can be done by feel and faster then most knots....But like anything else "Do what you like and test the knot before you go to the water. There have been many of sleepless nights, that my GF comes out to see whats all the noise i am making.......then she see the rod and weights and shakes her head and goes back to sleep :beer:


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Always a good subject...

Couple of suggestions though...
I'm thinking, no one's talking about knots for braid lines. Some good mono knots just don't work on braids, you know... 
Also how about dividing and talking per few common separate situations like;
1. loop (line to term. tackle, lure, etc)
2. line to line
3. line to hook
4. In the middle of line (various dropper loops)

No, I don't know of any good single knot for EVERY situations...


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok, here is my dip on the subject;

1. loop
Blood Bight for both mono and braid

2. line to line
Blood knot for mono, 
braid to mono - sorry no "simple" knots I can think of here 
(though, here is what I like for braid to mono;
http://www.braidproducts.com/braid_art/knots1.jpg)
Braid to Braid(not for shock leader type of joining), join two Blood Bight - I much prefer Aussie Plait for braid loop though, best strength and most neat braid loop knot I know of.)

3. Line to hook
Palomar for mono, never used braid for this. 

4. Dropper loop
Kiwi dropper loop for mono, again never used braid for this...


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> correct me if im wrong guys....but with the doubled line (Triple surgeons, spider hitch etc) leave the loop longer and tie a nail around the shockerleader with it and a nail around the loop with the shock leader.....not sure exactly....chime in on this Neil or Jeff



I use a No-Name or the Slimbueaty to connect to the double line of your choice.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cobia Seeker said:


> I use a No-Name or the Slimbueaty to connect to the double line of your choice.


Yeah I use triple surgeons and a no name lol


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Newsjeff said:


> I always forget how to tie the Palmar. Don't have trouble with any of the others I tie.
> 
> Just that one.
> 
> ...


That has tobe the easiest fishing knot in the world, and it works.

Double the line, Slide the double line through the eye. Tie an overhand knot and slide the loop over the Swivel, hook, jig etc. Wet and pull tight.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Not one person has mentioned my go to.

Blood Knot. Does this mean it sucks wind?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> Not one person has mentioned my go to.
> 
> Blood Knot. Does this mean it sucks wind?


 I luv break'n bloodknots and albrights,they're easy on my hands.... 

Just joke'n on ya,Big Worm,use what you can tie the best and whatever you're comfortable with,just know it's limitations.. All jmo...


Nailknot
Uni
Bimini
Noname
Dropperloop
Surgeon's loop
Albright
Spiderhitch
Those are my knots,may not suit everyone,but it's what I can tie best and have the most confidence in.. 
With my fishing,each one of those has a purpose.. Some are used much more than others,some are used just in one perticular case,such as an albright (connecting wire to mono with no swivel) or dropperloop (making bottom rigs).. 
Braid is a different animal,bimini,noname,and uni to uni... I generally don't tie braid straight to the swivel,I've usually got a length of flouro or mono leader.. Rule of thumb with me and braid is,to connect mono to it,you look first at the diameters of what you are connecting.. If the leader you are connecting is about same diameter,uni to uni. If the two are different diameters,bimini in the braid,and noname to connect the mono to it. 

Like was said,*these are just the ones I use,and can tie to suit me...* Different strokes for different folks,and if what you got works,"don't fixit if it ain't broke"... 

Sorry to say this Emay,but I don't think there are two or three easy knots that will get you through your fishing if you do many types of fishing... Imho,if you are a beginner with knots,and you do many various types of fishin,you will,as did I spend many hrs-days in front of the tv with a knotbook (Oleschool ) or just a few hrs in front of the puter screne with all the newfangled "fancy dan" illustrations and videos (Newschool  ).. Only advise I could give you would be learn the ones that will suit your pupose.. Learn to tie them well.. Last but not least,have confidence in them for whatever you may use them for... jmo


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Digger said:


> That has tobe the easiest fishing knot in the world, and it works.
> 
> Double the line, Slide the double line through the eye. Tie an overhand knot and slide the loop over the Swivel, hook, jig etc. Wet and pull tight.


That's what makes it so bad. 

It is an easy knot. 

I can tie it in the dark if I can remember how.  

I still think a doubled uni might be a better knot than a Polamar with braid.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am trying to learn this damn NailKnot and it is giving me fits!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Tried the double nail shock knot out today...I like it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*yes back to back*



emjay said:


> for joining shock leader to main line. Do you use back to back nail knots, or just a single nail knot of the main line onto the shocker (which is what i've seen on fly fishing set-ups). I tried a single main line mono nail onto a mono leader, and it just slips off...


It is done back to back.

With fly line it bites into the coating. mono you do it back to back


----------

